# SKS mods--looking for input



## Marauder06 (Dec 28, 2020)

Many years ago, the guys in my father's unit gave him an SKS as a going-away present.  This Christmas he decided that since it's legal for me to have it NY, and because he has literally never shot it before, that it should come up and live with me for a while.

It's a very basic, Chinese paratrooper-style version with a spike bayonet. It looks exactly like this stock art picture:



We're on mandatory self-quarantine for the next two weeks, which means my daughter and I can't go to the range.  So, we're going to mod this SKS a bit, and I'm looking for suggestions.  I'm not opposed to changing out the stock (and I can do that here in NY as long as I keep the fixed magazine), but I like wood furniture on my guns so I think I'll keep it as-is.  I'm considering adding optics and an adjustable rear site, and swapping the spike for a blade.

Open to suggestions if anyone has them. The only thing I absolutely will not change in the fixed mag, because that moves into "evil assault weapon" territory in this state.

The weapon has no sentimental value and no special market value, the serial numbers don't match, I've owned (and modded) an SKS before, I have power tools and a drill press, and my skill level with gunsmithing is "advanced beginner."  Any mods have to keep the weapon legal in NY.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 28, 2020)

so far thinking about this:





...and maybe a 20-round fixed mag (assuming I can find one)


----------



## Gunz (Dec 28, 2020)

If it was me, I'd would keep it as close to original as possible, but when it comes to old guns I'm a purist. The SKSs I encountered were mostly Russian and had black blade bayonets; We captured a few later models with spikes and, like yours, they were Chinese.

I'd keep the wood stock but I like your idea of modding the rear sight. By the way, some of them had AK 30 round mags.


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 28, 2020)

Always liked the SKS, great ranch gun...tough. Great SKS info here....all kinds of information.

Yooper John


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 28, 2020)

Ah I had one of these. Interestingly they're called a para but were never issued to anyone and made solely for the civvie market.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 27, 2021)

Added a rear peep site, a leather sling, a receiver with a high-rise mount so I can use the iron sights and an optic.  Put a cheap red dot on top.  Might upgrade the red dot later, might not... because it's an SKS.

At least I can get ammo for this thing...
This photo has been adjusted by a friendly moderator for size and/or formatting. For addition info and tutelage, please review this thread. 
A request to members who post memes and pics


----------



## Gunz (Jan 31, 2021)

Marauder06 said:


> At least I can get ammo for this thing...


That counts for a lot these days.


----------

